# Anyone Have Donkeys?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

What got me thinking too about moving was this old coupel who raised donkeys. I went to buy a jack fom her. In our conversation she had mentioned she enjoys her donks so much she would never be without them. Called her a coupel years later,they had to sell the donks,could no longer take proper care of them .

Back to subject. I have loved long ears since my first one as a kid growing up in Stone Mountain Ga..Mines name was Katey she was from Sears Robuck Catalog,brougt in from Mexico on the train.

My next one was 18 yr.s ago. We bought her to breed for our donkey farm " Sassy Ass Acres'. We would sell guard donks for farm animals. Jennys are espcailly good guards. My Rosey even kicked the quarter panel of a classic Cadilac when a man came to visit without callign first. She chased any strange dog or any other animal away from here.She even taught our horse to guard with her.. She would hide behind a tree from me if I made her mad,peepo out then pull back real fast if I looked in that direction.Or course the rest of her was showing big time.

We did have some big a holess here and hauling ass was always fun,the horse looked out the front,Rosey wated to see where she had been so she always faced the back.I know the horse was glad because when we tied her to behind him,he was missing a tail when we got to our destination.

Her name was Rosey.Her relatives was from Sicily ,probably came in on a ship then a train.

We miss her had to sell her because we could no longer do her hooves because hubby got hurt.

I passed by the road where she lives now and it always makes me sad.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Last Christmas I got a mini donkey. I resisted the urge to post "I got a little ass for Christmas" I got a minipack saddle and have been taking short walks with him loaded with about 40 lbs. Accordingto what I have read they can carry 80 lbs, but I have no intention to do so. I am looking forward to hiking with him. I still need to modify one of my trailers to get him to the hills.


This is my first equin animal. It is very mellow and tollerant of the grandkids. They walk him around the property like a big dog. By definition mini donkeys are 36" and under.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

I have one for a president, does that count??


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Last Christmas I got a mini donkey. I resisted the urge to post "I got a little ass for Christmas" I got a minipack saddle and have been taking short walks with him loaded with about 40 lbs. Accordingto what I have read they can carry 80 lbs, but I have no intention to do so. I am looking forward to hiking with him. I still need to modify one of my trailers to get him to the hills.
> 
> This is my first equin animal. It is very mellow and tollerant of the grandkids. They walk him around the property like a big dog. By definition mini donkeys are 36" and under.


They are so smart,you will love it. They can live off very little.Don't give it too many treats 'this is so hard not to do' its neck will get fat and ugly.

People at the rodeo ask me why I like 'those things for'? Made me mad.

Hubbys horse was running around and Rosie was following them.Horse got spooked by some others horse our in this huge field. The horse headed for anywhere but there. I was walking around about 5 acres away,I heard Rosie braying and saw her making a beeline for me.I'm out in the middle of this field with no place to go or get behind to protect myself from the 600lb. donk racing toward me. They can stop on a dime,she ran up to me circled my body put her head on my chest and just cried,so did I. A donkey will come to its master,a horse will hit the trail.I do love horses too though.



cazetofamo said:


> I have one for a president, does that count??


LOL,don't you ever insult a donkey like that! Donks have feelings,this dictator does'nt except for himself.:wave:


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Never had one, but I really love the little mini ones. If we ever get around to fencing this place, I'm gonna get a couple. They are adorable.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grandpa had a donkey an a mule. 

Ralph (the donkey) didn't get long real well with buster (the mule). Ralph would sneak up long side buster an hit him in the family jewels with his head an be gone fer buster could kick him. But then buster would bite ralph in the kneck all the time, but he weren't real fast an ralph would kick him in the knee ever time. Grandap would get tired a hearin the ruckus out there an take a 2x4 an each one would go out behind the barn fer a "re adjustment" a the attitude.

Sorta like the 3 stooges minus one out there in the pasture!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, his name is Jackson


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Grandpa had a donkey an a mule.
> 
> Ralph (the donkey) didn't get long real well with buster (the mule). Ralph would sneak up long side buster an hit him in the family jewels with his head an be gone fer buster could kick him. But then buster would bite ralph in the kneck all the time, but he weren't real fast an ralph would kick him in the knee ever time. Grandap would get tired a hearin the ruckus out there an take a 2x4 an each one would go out behind the barn fer a "re adjustment" a the attitude.
> 
> Sorta like the 3 stooges minus one out there in the pasture!


We love to hear them brey. When we got mine she was just 4months old,a cute little fuzzy thing about 200 lb.s. Brought her home in the back of the pickup truck,she really gave hubby a fight. She cried for her mama for a week,it was sad.

She bit me in the stomach,so I grabbed her by her nose and bit the heck out her ,she did'nt bit me again,she did kick me in the pelvic bone and hubby said'I heard that,you alright'. She ran by me again sideways on a hill and I turned sideways and gave her a judo kick,kicked her tumbling down the hill,she never kicked me again.She was just 4 mo.s old but wild and had some bad habits.They can hurt you even as a colt.

You have to teach them right off kicking and biting is not allowed.A donkey can kick you before you know it.

But they can be so sweet too,she would come up lay her head on your chest and talk to you in her soft brey voice. A donky can also faint,this scired us all when this happend,we thought she died of a heart attack.We were holdign her and dogs got after her,she was trying to get free and then she just fainted.Hit the ground out cold. She felt trapped.

She



catsraven said:


> Yes, his name is Jackson


How sweet! Thanks for the smile.

Heres one crying ...


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

We have nine donkeys with the cows. Don't nothing go in the pasture with the cows. If I go to the back, the dogs go outside the fence and just go around. They won't go in there either. They will chase a coyote down. We have too many, need to give some of them away. There are two horses too. I gave one big jack away because he would plow and the old man i gave him to plowed a garden with him. I gave another one away because he was a Jack and mean. Messed with the cows, calves, and anything else. He would single out a cow and keep it separated all day. One of the horses is little, a stud, and mean. I saw it knock a full cow down and chew on it like a dog. I was putting out hay and grabbed a club and headed for him, but he ran. Then I had to help that cow up and hope she didn't get after me when she got up. That little pony is the meanest thing around. I wish I could lock him in a pen with straight jacks and see how it comes out. When I get the big horse, the little one bites him and just goes to the other side when you get after him, biting all the time, all the way across the field. I want to rope him and throw him. Next time I have the cows coralled up for selling calves, I am going to rope him and choke him down. Maybe haul him off too. Big old gelding never has been any trouble. He is a big ole Missouri Foxtrotter. Something is wrong with him, he seems to hurt when somebody is on him, so I don't ride anymore. I can let kids ride him when it is a birthday party or something. They like for me to lead him and walk around while they ride. All the adult donkeys are that way too, gentle as can be with kids around. They don't even act up with a dog around if the donkey is haltered. But, they will kick the daylights out of any dog that gets close enough. Just throw one foot back and the rest of his body don't move. Chewing tobacco is their weakness. Dad chews, and they will get it out of his pocket if he don't pay attention. They do watch them cows good, though. Nothing bothers the cows anymore.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I have pictures, couldn't find the donkeys, though.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Molly, May & Ore ...


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Just one jenny. Low maintenance and provides good protection for the cattle and horses.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

All this made us both smile. We miss our donkeys,had a beauty named Pete too he was one fine looking donk,old man bought him for mule making.

Donkeys are the best for guarding other animals. Ours did'nt like our dogs but let them live long as they did'nt come inside her pasture.Now she guarding cows and very happy.

I read a short story in The Breyer Magazine about a couple buying donkeys to guard their goats. Got them home,unloaded them in the goat pen and watched to see what happens.Seemed ok so they went to bed ,next morning all the goats were out,same thing next day and next.How do those goats keep getting out?

Next night they stayed up to see what was going on.Thats when they saw those donkeys slinging the goats over the fence. Long story short.The donks did stop after much scolding.


----------



## Kattscrowd (May 28, 2013)

I love my donks, Taco and Jen, they were great when we were breeding horses and had cows. But I can't have them close up to the homestead because they hate my goats! And I need them up here because my lgd's are overrun with coyotes and other predators. I wish I could scold mine, but glory be, they get in 'stalk' mode and go in for the kill and those goats are my milk (and cheese and soap and.. ) supply!!! But I keep them out in the back pasture with my 'heart' horses 4 geldings and a mare.. and my youngest son's mini. They keep the coyotes from there and are happy. Hubster keeps talking about fencing in the entire 90 and making a 'moat' to keep the donks and my big paint horse (who also hates coyotes and goats) in there to let them have at the predators and then keep my goaties inside it.. Kill two birds with one stone, keep the goats in place, calm the predators down .. but that's a pipe-dream now.. Hubby's overloaded with life atm 
Enjoyed reading about donks 
Katt in the wilds of western AR


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Had one many years ago, a little BLM jenny and what a wonderful animal she was, like a big friendly dog that you could ride. If they don't respect you though, can be very bad news and adult animals, especially Jacks, that did not grow up around livestock can be very aggressive and territorial towards other animals. Would love to have another one - standard and not mini.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Momturtle said:


> Had one many years ago, a little BLM jenny and what a wonderful animal she was, like a big friendly dog that you could ride. If they don't respect you though, can be very bad news and adult animals, especially Jacks, that did not grow up around livestock can be very aggressive and territorial towards other animals. Would love to have another one - standard and not mini.


A jack should never be trusted and only used for breeding in most cases. But geldings are so sweet, normally even more so than jennys.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Kattscrowd said:


> I love my donks, Taco and Jen, they were great when we were breeding horses and had cows. But I can't have them close up to the homestead because they hate my goats! And I need them up here because my lgd's are overrun with coyotes and other predators. I wish I could scold mine, but glory be, they get in 'stalk' mode and go in for the kill and those goats are my milk (and cheese and soap and.. ) supply!!! But I keep them out in the back pasture with my 'heart' horses 4 geldings and a mare.. and my youngest son's mini. They keep the coyotes from there and are happy. Hubster keeps talking about fencing in the entire 90 and making a 'moat' to keep the donks and my big paint horse (who also hates coyotes and goats) in there to let them have at the predators and then keep my goaties inside it.. Kill two birds with one stone, keep the goats in place, calm the predators down .. but that's a pipe-dream now.. Hubby's overloaded with life atm
> Enjoyed reading about donks
> Katt in the wilds of western AR


Many use donkeys to guard their goats. You just have to introduce them. Or mayeb they are too old and set in theri ways?


----------

